

Google now worth more than Microsoft - sanatgersappa
http://blogs.marketwatch.com/cody/2013/05/06/google-now-worth-more-than-microsoft/

======
jacquesm
I'm somewhat surprised it took this long. Given that google feels like 'the
future' and Microsoft is still clinging to the past. Someone at IBM head
quarters probably had a bottle chilled for this occasion, small consolation
though it must be for them.

What would it take for Microsoft to pull an 'Apple', and what would it take
for IBM to really rebound?

Yahoo is in the process of trying to turn tables on Google which is a an
attempt I don't have much faith in (mostly because Yahoo never managed to
capture much of my interest in the first place so I find it hard to imagine to
see them work their way out of the hole). But Microsoft just _might_ have it
in them somewhere to really come out swinging. But since Bill Gates isn't
hurting in any way and more than content to let Ballmer do his thing it likely
won't ever happen.

Microsoft was/is a large enough empire that it will take a very long time
(many decades) before they're gone but this is a definite sign that their days
of hegemony are over, they got surpassed rather than that they were out-
competed.

~~~
ritchiea
Google doesn't even feel like the future anymore, it feels like the present
and we don't have a clue what the future is yet.

~~~
psbp
idk. I think the reason there are so many overzealous investors is because
google does feel a bit like Apple ~2005. If they have a hit product all their
own, they seem to be set up perfectly to dominant in a variety of industries.

I can imagine that a motorola phone could be made perfectly to work with
google glass, a nexus tv running games in a chrome browser or playing "tv"
through youtube.

It will be hard for Microsoft and even apple to untangle themselves from
services like Youtube or compete with those like search. On the other hand, it
would be relatively easy for google to make an iPhone quality phone or free
software that works just as well as office for 99% of users.

------
gtaylor
That's cool, but as a consumer I don't care one bit. Market cap, sales,
revenues, I just don't care at all.

These are much more important "metrics" to me personally (as a consumer):

* Innovation relative to peers.

* The value of their offerings to me in my daily life.

* How they treat their developers, developers, developers.

If you're looking at this from the lens of an investor, overall market
cap/worth/whatever, it's a completely different story. However, I think most
of us will be comparing the two companies by means that are more directly to
us as individuals.

------
brokenparser
Google has always been worth more than Microsoft (to me).

------
bborud
That was a spectacularly badly written article. It was so bad I had to force
myself to read it.

------
thurn
It's been back and forth. GOOG was worth more than MSFT until quite recently,
but MSFT was up 18% in April.

~~~
psbp
I think GOOG will fall back down to earth eventually. I'm not sure why Glass
and self-driving cars seem to be driving it up. They seem like very long term
projects and they're bound to have plenty of competition.

~~~
ihsw
Google Fiber seems to be getting a lot of news lately as well.

~~~
ttrreeww
Microsoft really should copy Google Fiber and call it Microsoft Optics! Then
we can all have gigabyte internet for cheap.

~~~
psbp
Microsoft can't just copy Google and pretend that they're relevant. Playing
second fiddle to Google is a pretty damning place for Microsoft to be.

------
ttrreeww
Google has been worth more than Microsoft for months...

